# Objekt zurückgeben



## Underworld (28. Mai 2010)

Hi,
ich programmiere gerade ein kleines Spiel.

Ich schreibe gerade eine Methode die mir Entscheidungen der Spieler zurückgeben soll.

Methoden können Objekte zurückgeben. z.B.

```
public int test(){
return 2;
} 
oder
public int[] test(){
int[] test = { 0, 1, 1, 1,0 };
return test;
}
oder
public ArrayList<String> test(){
...
```

Hier gebe ich aber bereits festgelegte Typen von Werten zurück. Bei der ersten weis ich, ich bekomem einen int wert, beim zweiten einen Int-Array und beim dritten eine String-Array List.

Kann man auch einfach ein Objekt zurückgeben, ohne dass ich vorher weis von welchem Typ dieses Objekt ist?
sowas in der Art:


```
public object test(int a){
if(a = 0){
return 1;
}
if(a=1){
return "test";
}
if(a=2){
int[] test = { 0, 1, 1, 1,0 };
return test;
}
.
.
.
}
```

Mag sein, dass mein Vorhaben kompletter Schwachsinn ist, aber vielleicht gibt es sowas ja doch.

lg Flo


----------



## @x.l (28. Mai 2010)

Klar kann eine Methode Object zurück geben, is' kein Problem. Aber such mal nach Generics, vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.


----------



## Landei (28. Mai 2010)

```
public Object test(int a){
```

Aber im Allgemeinen ist sowas unnötig und kann vermieden werden. Der Aufrufer muss jetzt nämlich erst mal umständlich rausfinden, was er da eigentlich zurückbekommen hat, denn viel kann man mit dem "Objekt an sich" (*) nicht anfangen...

(*) Da fällt mir gleich der Slogan "Kant stop the music!" ein.


----------



## Final_Striker (28. Mai 2010)

Würde an deiner Stelle z.B über eine Klasse Entscheidung nachdenken. ;-)


----------



## Michael... (28. Mai 2010)

Underworld hat gesagt.:


> Kann man auch einfach ein Objekt zurückgeben, ohne dass ich vorher weis von welchem Typ dieses Objekt ist?


ja


Underworld hat gesagt.:


> Mag sein, dass mein Vorhaben kompletter Schwachsinn ist


und ja ;-)
Es ist zwar möglich, aber dann muss der "Empfänger" des Objekts rausbekommen um was es sich bei dem Objekt handelt.

Beschreibe mal was bzw. warum Du sowas vorhast. Da gibt's bestimmt vernünftigere und schönere Lösungen.


----------



## Underworld (28. Mai 2010)

Michael... hat gesagt.:


> ja
> 
> und ja ;-)
> Es ist zwar möglich, aber dann muss der "Empfänger" des Objekts rausbekommen um was es sich bei dem Objekt handelt.
> ...



kk,
vielen Dank für die Antworten.
Ich fahre morgen in den Urlaub, daher werde ich in einer Woche mehr dazu schreiben.

Das ganze bringt mich schonmal ein bisschen weiter !


----------



## Java-Freak (29. Mai 2010)

viel spaß im urlaub


----------

